# Switched from Eukanuba to TOTW



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

A little more than a week ago I made the switch cold turkey from Euk. Sensetive skin food to TOTW Pacific Stream with The missing link added. Our dog is an 80lb 1yr old Lab. Don't know if breeding has anything to do with it but he comes from a very select breeder that strives to produce pups that are sound and she is active in several differnt types of competitions with her dogs. Definately not a BYB and has a waiting list for pups because she only breds her 2 females 1x every 2 years. Just wanting to give background. 
Here is where we were when we started:
Taking Temerail-P
Very very itchy skin
Dandruff
dull coat
pads on the feet so dry they were almost cracking
nails extremely brittle
really bad dry callus type spots on the knee area

In just this short amount of time the improvement is so great it is unreal. The itching has pretty much stopped. And I will be stopping the tem.p tomorrow as I had to do that properly. The drandruff is all but gone and there seems to be a shine coming to his coat. The pads of his feet and the spots on his knees are noticably softer.
I from now on will be telling people about this food. I belong to a reteriever club and will be spreading the word. I never would've expected to see the results that I have but I must say with results like this I would be a fool to change to something else and our dog LOVES it. He would eat the EUK. but not with the desire that he does with TOTW.
I am going to write the company about how happy I am as well. I think they need to know how much happiness they have brought to my dog and myself.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

That's awesome! I just finished replying to two forums about TOTW. It has done wonders for us too! For a reasonably priced food, it really is a great product. Like you, I've become a walking billboard for TOTW and have been telling as many people I can about the food. Just yesterday I was able to convince a friend to let her dog try my Riley's food (the Pacific Stream formula) and she LOVED it. And Chloe is a finicky dog. So now she wants to try and switch from Purina to TOTW. Score! 

Anyway, I'm glad you decided to switch.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was not expecting to see the results I have seen. We go back to the vet next week for a recheck and I can't wait for her to see the changes.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad you saw such an improvement!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Glad it's working out for you-I like my 2 labs on TOTW-I saw improvements right away too, I switch them back and forth between HP, and the duck and fowl one.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

One of the changes I noticed in my girls is that their bellies didn't used to have much fur, and now they are totally furry bellies..  And better thicker coats all round.

Not to mention the allergy issues gone.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I love reading all this...I am hoping and hoping and hoping that this food will REALLY help Scrappy!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like i might have to try this food my 4 are on chicken soup and for the first time 2 of my shelties have the itchies one on the leg with a bald spot and one with his feed and my doxie has dry skin so i will be swiching i hope i have the same results 
jamie


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was desperate because the cost of the allergy test here is so expensive. I thought I would give this food a try as a final chance and man o man am I glad I did. You know that if you buy the food and find it isn't for your dogs(dont think thats possible..LOL) you can return it for a refund per the company


----------

